# Court: Redbox can sue Universal



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_News/2009/08/17/Court-Redbox-can-sue-Universal/UPI-68551250567225/



> Court: Redbox can sue Universal
> 
> Published: Aug. 17, 2009 at 11:47 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Also:

http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...Fox-over-DVD-restrictions/UPI-96821250112791/



> Redbox sues Fox over DVD restrictions
> 
> Published: Aug. 12, 2009 at 5:33 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm no lawyer but it seems fair to take this to court. Universal and other studios seek to withhold sales from Redbox simply because they're doing such a good job at renting. To my knowledge they're not taking such actions against any other operators. This seems more punitive than anything else.


----------

